# Can I get some advice ?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Because of my ongoing issues with potty training, I finally decided to order an ex-pen. I started to order this one the other day but there was a glitch with my PayPal card after that fraud alert awhile ago, so it didn't go through. Before I order again, any suggestions about which of these would be better? One has the walk-through gate, otherwise they appear much the same.

http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2006,3014&pid=12000
http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2006,3016&pid=12037


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Mine has the gate, and I like that feature b/c it makes it easy for the kids to help me change the pee pad and stuff.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I must not have had enough coffee yet because I'm having trouble seeing the difference. :brick:

However, I have one like the 2nd, the walk-through, and like it. I keep it open when he has some free time so he can go in to use the litter box.

P.S. oh I see now - the first one is closed at the top?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks. I'm going to order the second one. They also have wee wee pads that look good. I'll give them a try too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It does get old after a while, especially if you use the ex-pen often, so I'd recommend the one with the step through option.

We have ex-pens in various places, and I think I'm pretty limber and agile, but it really stinks if you catch your foot on the top of the ex-pen as you are going in because your foot is so high off the ground, you could end up hitting the other side before you hit the ground. I haven't done that yet, thank goodness, but it's been close a couple of times.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri - I'd go with the walk through. And good luck with Milo since I'm assuming that puppy training is going well.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Definitely walk thru. While I havent used mine for potty training. I use it when I want them out of the way, or when I want to train, etc. It is nice just to open the door and all 3 of them come charging out. I leave it in a corner but I have hardly ever seen them go in it on their own.

You also might want to check out http://www.jbpet.com/ I know someone posted it before but they had great prices and shipping cost. That is where I ordered mine.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, walk through is the way to go. Mine is 36 inches which I like...nobody has escaped yet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oops! Amanda I just ordered before I saw your link. The price is very similar, not sure about the shipping. It was on the pricey side at $20 something. I understand they ship quickly though so that's good news.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Geri - I'd go with the walk through. And good luck with Milo since I'm assuming that puppy training is going well.


Training has been difficult with both lately. I think Bailey's gotten some bad habits from Milo. I've taken to keeping him in the crate between trips to the yard to eliminate. It's very hard for me but I'm being vigilant. The biggest frustration is letting them out, watching them do nothing for a period of time, after which I bring them back in and to the enclosed area only to find another "accident" in plain sight.

Today I had a feeling that Bailey was getting it, or at least beginning to. When I took them out for the umpteenth time and he finally peed I made such a big fuss and told him what a good boy he was, then I gave him his special treat that he gets only for this. A little while later he went to poop, his back to me. He turned around mid movement and looked at me. Once again I told him how good he was. He was jumping and dancing around. Right now he's asleep at my feet in the kitchen.

I'm praying it gets easier with Milo. I really think getting him older and with very bad habits has created a difficult environment for us both. Fingers crossed.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I really feel for you Geri. Every time I think I am home free, Shelby has an accident. I think this time it is because my work hrs have changed and she is a little upset. This time it's not pee, it's poop. It could also be a change in the weather, drinking too much water, who knows. I just make sure to pay extra attention to them when I am home.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie is using an ex-pen instead of a crate now and I wish I had one with a gate.  You will be glad you got the gate one.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my. It sounds like many are having issues with house training? Are Havs known to be difficult?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny thing is the first person I knew who had a hav warned me about the house breaking issues. I just spoke to him a few weeks ago. He got his little girl in the fall of 2006 and he told me that she's *still* not fully trained. I certainly had time to turn tail and run, but I chose to go with it anyway. Because I've raised so many dogs in my life, I had no concerns about potty training. I'd done it successfully over and over again. These little guys and possibly the smaller breeds altogether are more challenging, although there are many here who've had no problems.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Definitely walk thru. While I havent used mine for potty training. I use it when I want them out of the way, or when I want to train, etc. It is nice just to open the door and all 3 of them come charging out. I leave it in a corner but I have hardly ever seen them go in it on their own.
> 
> You also might want to check out http://www.jbpet.com/ I know someone posted it before but they had great prices and shipping cost. That is where I ordered mine.


Ohhh I agree, I like JB pet. I got the 48 inch for at home and I also have a 36 inch high one at work. I would think 36 would be fine, but I think my guys would jump right over a 24 inch. Go for a taller one!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, from a selfish point of view I am glad to read this thread because Lola is -- at 11 months -- clueless about the wonderful benefits of housebreaking. I have done it by the book, worked from home since she came 9 months ago, take her out all the time, taught her to let me know she has to go out, keeping her tethered to me at 11 months old!!! And still there she is pooping the expen, pooping the crate. Love her, don't love her poop. And now I read about someone with 2 and 3 year olds that are reliable. Oy!!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

CinnCinn said:


> Oh my. It sounds like many are having issues with house training? Are Havs known to be difficult?


ROTFL ound:


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

*Pee vs. Poo*

My Casey does much, much better with her pees than her poos. I will keep trying, but may have to accept a life of picking up poop in the house. Compared to my big retreivers, her little 'tootsie roll' poop is at least manageable.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

The walk through one saves a lot of wear and tear on your back. I'd go with that one.....and thank you for the link since I need a walk through with little ones due!


----------

